# WAS ONLY A 6 POINTER but 19 in. spread



## julian faedo (Apr 27, 2012)

what a shame this buck was only a 6 pointer,but it did have a 19 in. spread, shot this buck in Calhoun County, my two friends also got a buck that day


----------



## Doug B. (Apr 29, 2012)

That is a nice looking buck. Why is it a shame that it was '_only_' a six point?


----------



## julian faedo (Apr 29, 2012)

Doug B. said:


> That is a nice looking buck. Why is it a shame that it was '_only_' a six point?



Doug, if it was a 8 pointer or better it would have been in my wall, Yes it is a nice buck, when I shot this deer and trailed it for a long ways I thought I shot a 10 pointer, the buck was old and on his way down in rack size I think


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (Apr 29, 2012)

I would put that beautiful Buck on My wall . Heck it's distributing Attitude..Nice looking Buck..!!!!


----------



## Doug B. (Apr 29, 2012)

julian faedo said:


> Doug, if it was a 8 pointer or better it would have been in my wall, Yes it is a nice buck, when I shot this deer and trailed it for a long ways I thought I shot a 10 pointer, the buck was old and on his way down in rack size I think



I guess I still don't understand why it is a shame it is only a six point. Looks like a very nice buck. Congrats!


----------



## Hoss (May 2, 2012)

Darn nice buck.  Congrats.

Hoss


----------



## pstrahin (May 2, 2012)

Nice buck.  My dad killed a 4 point one year that had a 15" spread.


----------



## specialk (May 3, 2012)

my dad killed a 23 1/2 inch 7pt. in VA back in 1973....he has it mounted......awesome deer....


----------



## julian faedo (May 3, 2012)

specialk said:


> my dad killed a 23 1/2 inch 7pt. in VA back in 1973....he has it mounted......awesome deer....



specialk, you should take a picture of your fathers buck and post it, I'm sure a lot of hunter's will like to see that buck, I sure will like to see it


----------



## specialk (May 3, 2012)

julian faedo said:


> specialk, you should take a picture of your fathers buck and post it, I'm sure a lot of hunter's will like to see that buck, I sure will like to see it



i was thinking the same thing.....i'm gearing up for Dega this weekend, but i'll try and get some pics first of the week....


----------



## Boondocks (May 3, 2012)

It is a nice 6 pt.Would have been a good 8 next year.That is why you let deer like that walk and breed another year.The deer had good blood lines just hope he had a brother or two out their. I hate to be the negative one here but when you want trophy deer to shoot you let that buck walk untill he is fully mature.


----------



## bnew17 (May 4, 2012)

Doug B. said:


> I guess I still don't understand why it is a shame it is only a six point. Looks like a very nice buck. Congrats!



Because most of the time deer with more points look better on the wall.


----------



## stringmusic (May 4, 2012)

Boondocks said:


> It is a nice 6 pt.Would have been a good 8 next year.That is why you let deer like that walk and breed another year.The deer had good blood lines just hope he had a brother or two out their. I hate to be the negative one here but when you want trophy deer to shoot you let that buck walk untill he is fully mature.



How old was the 6 pointer that the OP killed?


----------



## stringmusic (May 4, 2012)

bnew17 said:


> Because most of the time deer with more points look better on the wall.



Big 6 pointers look good to me on the wall.


----------



## shakey gizzard (May 5, 2012)

Love them big six's!


----------



## Doug B. (May 5, 2012)

bnew17 said:


> Because most of the time deer with more points look better on the wall.



No wonder I didn't understand then. I don't put any of mine on a wall. I thought that's what they make cardboard boxes for. I really don't know how many bucks I have killed over the years, but I do have every set of "horns" from every one I have killed. They are all good ones to me, and there is no shame in any of them.


----------



## jguffie (May 6, 2012)

Boondocks said:


> It is a nice 6 pt.Would have been a good 8 next year.That is why you let deer like that walk and breed another year.The deer had good blood lines just hope he had a brother or two out their. I hate to be the negative one here but when you want trophy deer to shoot you let that buck walk untill he is fully mature.



how do u know it would have been an 8 next....it could have just been a bigger six...I am glad he shot this deer if it was a trophy to him thats great....Why would you bash him for shooting what he wanted to shoot


----------



## bnew17 (May 7, 2012)

Doug B. said:


> No wonder I didn't understand then. I don't put any of mine on a wall. I thought that's what they make cardboard boxes for. I don't really don't know how many bucks I have killed over the years, but I do have every set of "horns" from every one I have killed. They are all good ones to me, and there is no shame in any of them.



I agree. I save all of mine too. I keep every fan, spur, and beard of all the turkeys too. When i was younger and would shoot small bucks i still did euro mounts on all of them. Now i only shoot if its going on the wall.


----------



## Larry Tillman (May 15, 2012)

Nice Buck I think it was shot out of my stand.


----------

